# Amber Oil from Body Shop



## jsadurski (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone remember the Amber Oil that The Body Shop used to do in the mid to late 80s.....loved that oil and was very disappointed when they took it off the market.....also where can you get a decent Patchouli oil.....living in Ireland and very difficult to find anywhere now that sells any decent oils....that are inexpensive....


----------

